# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Bussit 58, 58B ja 50 normaaleille reiteilleen- busseille 51 ja 22, 22B reittimuutoksia

## RSS

Bussilinjat *58*, *58B* ja *50* palaavat ajamaan normaalireittejään maanantaista 1.9. alkaen. Samaan aikaan bussien *51*, *22* ja Hartwall-areenan tapahtumien aikaan liikennöivän *22B*:n reitteihin tulee muutoksia.

Bussin *58*, *58B* ja *50* normaali reitti kulkee Aleksis Kiven kadun kautta: Junatie  Aleksis Kiven katu  Ratapihantie. Teollisuuskadun poikkeusreittiosuus jää pois käytöstä.

Bussi *51* palaa Kalliossa osittain takaisin normaalille reitilleen: Viides linja  Fleminginkatu  Helsinginkatu  Läntinen Brahenkatu. Bussille *51* jää vielä voimaan nykyinen poikkeusreitti Hakaniemi  Hämeentie  Viides linja eli bussi ei vielä palaa ajamaan Porthaninkadun kautta.

Kalliossa ajettaessa pohjoiseen bussi *22* palaa normaalille reitilleen: Helsinginkatu  Fleminginkatu  Teollisuuskatu. Läntisen Brahenkadun poikkeusreittiosuus jää pois käytöstä. Pasilassa bussille *22* jää vielä voimaan nykyinen poikkeusreitti: Teollisuuskatu  Ratapihantie  Pasilan asema. Bussin *22* reittimuutokset koskevat myös bussia *22B*.

Bussit siirtyivät viime vuoden lopulla poikkeusreiteille ratikkalinjan 9 rakentamisen tieltä. Siihen liittyvät katujen viimeistelytyöt ovat vielä kesken. Siitä syystä bussit 22, 22B ja 51 liikennöivät vielä osittain poikkeusreiteillä ja palaavat kokonaan normaaleille reiteilleen myöhemmin.



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Kolli

Kyllä ne katutyöt kestävät..kiire ei ole

----------

